# oil questions



## grass hopper

where do u guys get your syringes from?? what size is most popular?? what price raNGE DOES OIL GO FOR?? what is an ideal filter for straining?? the coffie filter i used screened out 5 to 8 grams of hash. holes are a little too fine. i think. thanks for your help!!


----------



## Rosebud

I use the magical butter machine, so I use the strainer that comes with that. I get my syringes at Amazon and I get the ones with caps.

I have no idea what oil costs to buy or sell, sorry.


----------



## grass hopper

Rosebud said:


> I use the magical butter machine, so I use the strainer that comes with that. I get my syringes at Amazon and I get the ones with caps.
> 
> I have no idea what oil costs to buy or sell, sorry.


 
what size syringes do u get rose?? how do u like to ingest?? i am a diabetic.  I DID NOT DECARB THE BUD PRIOR TO MAKING SOME BEAUTIFUL RSO. is this ok ???? i hope.    gonna check out the butter mach. thanks rose.


----------



## Rosebud

Yes, you need to de carb before making oil.

Here is an old coupon, try it and see for 25 dollars off the machine.

http://magicalbutter.refr.cc/8VFKTD8


----------



## grass hopper

somehow i did not see or hear any mention of decarbing weed prior to making rso. do u think its possible that during the process of evaporing/ cooking the oil at 180 degree f.,  for several hours, would be enough to decarb?? the ounce i made, is it smokeable, vapeable or is it junk.. thoughts, THANKS!!


----------



## Rosebud

It isn't junk.. Have you tried it? Smoking would decarb it, but that isn't really what it is for. I have never smoked rso, it is very strong. Usually i decarb at 250 degrees.


----------



## grass hopper

Rosebud said:


> It isn't junk.. Have you tried it? Smoking would decarb it, but that isn't really what it is for. I have never smoked rso, it is very strong. Usually i decarb at 250 degrees.


 
I WOULD THINK THAT THE EVAPORATION PROCESS, BOILIng the weed/ alcohol for hours would more than decarb. also the bright green color (liquid),a couple videos showed might be lost..   after decarbing prior to adding solvent, would that not make the liquid mix color brown??  also, i just read several articles on decarb and said "240 degrees for 30 minutes was not enough'..  after much testing, "240 degrees f. for 1 hour was ideal for gaining 50% more thc and cbds in the final product".. thanks!!!


----------



## grass hopper

Thoughts Rose???
Thanks 

View attachment 001.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

That is interesting GH. I know there are many thoughts about the time and temp of decarbing. I do what the magical butter machine people tell me to and it works.   Where did you get this chart?  This chart states that 30 min is better.The way I understand it is it is all THCA until you decarb which drops the A (acid) and your left with TCH.

I think you were "boiling" the booze off not the oil.. Did you taste it yet?  You need to take a small piece of rice size and see what happens in an hour... I want to know. This will be good info to have grass hopper. thank you.


----------



## grass hopper

Rosebud said:


> That is interesting GH. I know there are many thoughts about the time and temp of decarbing. I do what the magical butter machine people tell me to and it works. Where did you get this chart? This chart states that 30 min is better.The way I understand it is it is all THCA until you decarb which drops the A (acid) and your left with TCH.
> 
> I think you were "boiling" the booze off not the oil.. Did you taste it yet? You need to take a small piece of rice size and see what happens in an hour... I want to know. This will be good info to have grass hopper. thank you.


 
the temp they used was 240f...   the 'TRIM'  (1) hour  method had 50% more thc after decarb. yes, very interesting. more info coming... re , cooking the oil, it was still cooked for 4 to 5 houirs at 170 degreesf. +/-.. would think that would decarb..? also i am gonna send out free tastes to oil users for opinions. will have a much better feel in a couple weeks.  i had a lil taste, it reminded me of the resign inside a bong (not tasty). honestly, i am scared of it.( bad brownie trip many years ago)..


----------



## Rosebud

Am I on crack? I wish i could just circle that part where total  cannabanoids is higher with the 30 min.


----------



## grass hopper

here is the link where i found that. please note, they did 2 comparisons. KIEF + TRIM. SEPERATE INFO ON BOTH. thanks

http://www.wakeandbakecookbook.com/decarboxylating-cannabis-to-activate-thc/


----------



## grass hopper

Rosebud said:


> Am I on crack? I wish i could just circle that part where total cannabanoids is higher with the 30 min.


 
lol, i see your point rose!! yes, total cannabanoids is higher with the 30 min. decarb in the trim comparison. yet thc, 50% higher, cbd higher. biggest problem with weed is there are so many variables that work. VERY TOUGH comparisons..


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I'm a little confused.  How can you start out with .6% CBDA and CBD and end up with 1.3% CBDA and CBD?  I understand CBDA being converted to CBD (that is the reason for the decarb), but how does the percentage more than double?  The CBDA is after all, actually losing a carbon molecule.


----------



## grass hopper

hi thg. i dont see the 1.3 u are refering to. i do see cbda lowering to (.3).??.. 

 i looked at the magical butter mach. rose. appears small for doing any size quantity. i really liked the rice cooker($36.), holds 10 cups. just about perfect for doing about a pound of good trim or buds. thanks for the heads up on making sure the syringes come with caps...  re the filter issue. the video on making rso shows they"re using a #28 bag for filtering. the mag. butter uses a #190 bag for filtering. i think the larger the #, the larger the holes. just the opposite as u would think. anyway i am gonna use the #220 bag for filtering from my hash making bags. it will still be a couple weeks to get back reports on my 1`st batch. thanks!!!

i would love to learn more on pressing. hearing more about that. local grow store says they make one with an 11 by 11 inch plates. have u tried pressing???


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

The kief starts out with .6% CBDA and 0% CBD.  After decarbing for 30 minutes, you are left with .3% CBDA and 1% CBD.  And CBDA is just CBD with an extra carbon molecule attached, so I added the 2, that is the 1.3%.  So it looks like a gain of CBD?  However, now I am thinking that maybe there is a typo and rather than 1% it should read .1% (like the 60 minute decarb numbers).

I like using a large crock pot for butters and oils.  However, if I get to where I have enough trim that I can make a lot of butter and oil, I will probably invest in a Magic Butter Machine.  It makes smaller batches, but faster and easier.


----------



## grass hopper

nice summery! i think u are correct. re butter mach., i read both good and bad  reviews on it. it was designed for making butter. and later people found thet could also make oils as well, though not in lg. quantities. i like bigger and better and cheaper (sorry). i know u 2 are personal use based. i'm ranting again. good call thg!!  :aok:


----------



## grass hopper

Rosebud said:


> That is interesting GH. I know there are many thoughts about the time and temp of decarbing. I do what the magical butter machine people tell me to and it works. Where did you get this chart? This chart states that 30 min is better.The way I understand it is it is all THCA until you decarb which drops the A (acid) and your left with TCH.
> 
> I think you were "boiling" the booze off not the oil.. Did you taste it yet? You need to take a small piece of rice size and see what happens in an hour... I want to know. This will be good info to have grass hopper. thank you.


 
my UNdecarbed (sample#1) came back at 70% thc and .28% thca. Note my  rice cooker will only reach a max temp of 173 degrees but cooked about 5 hours....then 1 more hour in coffie maker as per u tube...

i then tried a decarb (sample #2). baked at 240 degrees for 20 minutes. i did not want to decarb any longer in fear of over decarbing. because of filtering out at least (5) grams of hash (on sample #1), using "the coffie filter", i thought i would be smart and try a filter with alot larger holes. after reading "the butter machine used a #190 filter, i went even larger with a 220 screen, from my hash bags ,(MISTAKE)!! note; there was GRIT, which  I THINK were THE LARGER TRICS I HAD previously filtered out. i stirred and stirred near the finish but the grit would not melt in. while drawing the finished product into the syringes, (3) large blueberry sized nuggets formed on the end of the syringe. i collected these off and continued drawing. the sample #2 came back from the lab at just under  40% thc and  5.64%  thca...       My conclusion is,  i did not cook down (sample # 2) quite enough. the oil did not simmer or fine bubble boil , like in batch # 1. instead had little pops during the final boiling procedure. my wife strongly blamed "the grit" !!! if anyone is interest in seeing the lab results, i will be happy to post.  STILL LEARNING..


----------



## Rosebud

Well that is very interesting. So i am confused, not your fault, mine.

Which one did you decarb in the oven before making the oil?  I am surprised you have any thca in it at all... hm..lumpy?  Yes, you will get better, i am going to make some tomorrow I hope. keep up the good work, and I would love to see your test results.


----------



## Keef

Chart ain't right !--- Pretty chart but the numbers don't add up !-- Grass hopper -- I had a major head injury and spent 7 years on morphine and other poison as a legal junky !-- Now I'm only on cannacaps !-- Done a lot of decarbing !-- I decarb at 240 for 30 with an extra 5 minutes to allow it to come to temp !-- I simply decarb my weed and run it thru a screen colander to make  it pack into capsules easier !-- Pack the caps full and chase them with some coconut oil and done !--Let my belly do the extraction !--- Adjust dosage to potency! -- Do an experiment for us and decarb at different Temps and come back and tell us what U discover !--


----------



## grass hopper

what i said is correct..        no!! not your fault at all rose. i think my choice of using the 220 screen was the mistake. it did not boil off like the first batch. will post lab results tonight.. what i am sure of is that u dont need to decarb to get 70% thc and .28 thca. the second batch i am still not positive on..


----------



## Keef

Grass Hopper !--- Most THC in a plant is in the form of THCA !--  When U can do an extraction and get 70% THC and 27. % THCA --I would like to learn how !-- We have to decarb to turn that THCA into it's active form for edibles !-- I know my way around the plant and I am obviously confused by what U say !---


----------



## Keef

Grass Hopper --I'm sorry I had a head injury and I can be blunt !--
Alcohol not only dissolves the oils but also waxes and other water soluble compounds !-- U can clean it up some but I never heard of it being clean enough to smoke !-- To avoid those water soluble compounds and make an extract without them coming out too is to Blast with Butane !-- BHO !-- Clean than any alcohol extract can ever be with higher THC % !-- As long as U get all the Butane out it can be used for most stuff including smoking !--Shatter ? ---Wax ? --Honeycomb ?


----------



## grass hopper

hi keef, sorry on your injury. these are the test results from lab...        test #1 was not traditionally decarbed in the oven but was decarbed during the cooking, boiling off process...     sample #2 came out just under 45% thc and was decarbed for 20 minutes at 240 degrees. because of the 220 filter i used in lieu of the coffie filter, i had grit in the final oil that disrupted the boiling off process. i believe because of there still being a fair amount of thca in batch #2 final product, that sample was not boiled/ cooked off enough. 

View attachment 001.jpg


View attachment 002.jpg


View attachment 003.jpg


----------



## Keef

Cool Grass Hopper !-- Hey did U winterize it !-- U know freezing the extract for a couple days and filtering again !-- May kick your numbers up even higher !-- What variety does the RSO come from ?-- GH -- U gotta understand --Texas don't have labs to test your weed !--- I get caught !-- I go to jail !-- I'm into extracting for hash oil for e-cigs !--- I hope in late fall to order one of those --Simply "C" Super Critical CO 2 hash oil extractors-- I'm convinced it will become the  industry standard !-- Have U hear of HBC --Hyper Baric Chamber Hash Oil?  -- Interesting process !--- Umbra posted some pics of THCA crystals -- Making that would be a challenge !--


----------



## sopappy

grass hopper said:


> where do u guys get your syringes from?? what size is most popular?? what price raNGE DOES OIL GO FOR?? what is an ideal filter for straining?? the coffie filter i used screened out 5 to 8 grams of hash. holes are a little too fine. i think. thanks for your help!!



I tried this once with a distiller and all that stuff...
Best you try to find syringes with a metal attachment at the snout
I tried sucking up the hot oil into the syringe and melted the tip closed.
I also spilled some on an OVE GLOVE and I look at that stain and just weep.

All kinds of work for, oh so little gain, never again for me hahaha
I don't even do the bubble hash anymore, too expensive, I'd rather smoke the shake
then again..... I'm kinduvafukupeh?

oh, I'm not using the distiller, pay the shipping and it's yours... pm me.


----------



## grass hopper

keef, i used excellent trim and pop buds. 50/50 maybe. not heard of simply "c" spr crtl hash ext process. will check it out when i can. thanks!

pappy, yea i understand. my trim was so good it woulda been an excellent smoke. still have more though. funny guy!!


----------



## sopappy

grass hopper said:


> keef, i used excellent trim and pop buds. 50/50 maybe. not heard of simply "c" spr crtl hash ext process. will check it out when i can. thanks!
> 
> pappy, yea i understand. my trim was so good it woulda been an excellent smoke. still have more though. funny guy!!



good, all I got is funny, if it gets you guys tossing me a bone now and then, I'm happy


----------



## Keef

Pappy -- Ain't nobody tossing U a bone !-- Sometimes we forget everyone doesn't  the terminology U got to ask the questions !-- I do all the time !-- We all just students of the plant !-- If U not happy with the grow then change something !-- When I make changes I try to make one change at a time !-- If U change several things at once U will no idea what helped or hurt ! --Hope U find the sweet spot !


----------



## sopappy

Keef said:


> Pappy -- Ain't nobody tossing U a bone !-- Sometimes we forget everyone doesn't  the terminology U got to ask the questions !-- I do all the time !-- We all just students of the plant !-- If U not happy with the grow then change something !-- When I make changes I try to make one change at a time !-- If U change several things at once U will no idea what helped or hurt ! --Hope U find the sweet spot !



damn alcohol, I shouldn't come here when I'm out of pot
I meant that bone comment as a thank you  for all the help I get here,
definitely not a complaint
good lord, what else did I do here last night?


----------



## grass hopper

u ALWAYS find a way to brighten my day pappy..


----------



## grass hopper

came back from the lab just now. i recooked my second batch which came back at 44%thc. it is so thick now, i can't draw it up in a syringe. gonna have to add oil, olive, coconut etc. or maybe just it put in caps... anyway the new thicker batch is being retested. results back in 2 days.. i spoke with their chemist for a few minutes and learned a couple things i thought i would share...  on the second batch, i froze the graves grain alcohol and the mj used to make the SECOND BATCH. mistake!!! CHEMIST SAID THAT THIS INHIBITED THE THC AND ASSOC. CANNABOIDS FROM BREAKING DOWN IN THE ALCOHOL.. will never freeze again!! also i read where when mixing your solvent and mj mix. mix for ONLY 3 TO 5 MINUTES. NEVER LONGER. the chemist asked me if my rso was for consumption... i said yes...   he then said.. THE ONLY REASON TO MIX FOR 5 MINUTES IS TO HAVE VERY LITTLE CHLOROPHYL IN IT. he STRONGLY recommended  LEAVE MIX AT LEAST A COUPLE HOURS AND OVERNIGHT IS EVEN BETTER. THIS WILL ENSURE U GET THE MOST THC AND CANNABANOIDS FROM YOUR WEED!! THEY WILL GET ABSORBED INTO THE SOLVENT MUCH EASIER AND MY THC CONTENT WILL BE HIGHER.. THOUGHT I WOULD SHARE. CAN'T WAIT TO TRY ANOTHER BATCH PER CHEMIST INSTRUCTIONS.. whoops, sorry on the caPS..


----------



## grass hopper

sopappy said:


> I tried this once with a distiller and all that stuff...
> Best you try to find syringes with a metal attachment at the snout
> I tried sucking up the hot oil into the syringe and melted the tip closed.
> I also spilled some on an OVE GLOVE and I look at that stain and just weep.
> 
> All kinds of work for, oh so little gain, never again for me hahaha
> I don't even do the bubble hash anymore, too expensive, I'd rather smoke the shake
> then again..... I'm kinduvafukupeh?
> 
> oh, I'm not using the distiller, pay the shipping and it's yours... pm me.


 
the more research i do on rso, the more i realize the demand for rso is growing at an explosive rate. health benifits leading the way. i think it would be worth the effort to learn all u could on it, using smaller weed amounts. storage in syringes (fridge) lasts a long long time.. jmho..


----------



## sopappy

grass hopper said:


> the more research i do on rso, the more i realize the demand for rso is growing at an explosive rate. health benifits leading the way. i think it would be worth the effort to learn all u could on it, using smaller weed amounts. storage in syringes (fridge) lasts a long long time.. jmho..



I've tried it a couple times but I was operating in a vacuum 
After reading your comments here, I may indeed give this another go.
Do you plan a thread on your next go-round?

Finally got my ID tags for the plants, perfect solution, great tip, thanks!


----------



## Rosebud

Just wanted to say hi, and I am reading. I need to make some oil today.. 

Sopappy, i love your sense of humor, you have made me smile many times today, thank you.


----------



## grass hopper

MUSTA looked, read 20 sites yesterday, ALL saying mix ONLY 3 minutes.. i think they are ALL copies of the original video with only slight variations. we will see. new small batch next week.. lab results from batch #2 recook coming about tuesday. will post..


----------



## Rosebud

I have seen a lady do the 3 minute wash and tasted it afterward. I don't think it is strong enough to be considered rso, jmo.


----------



## grass hopper

Rosebud said:


> I have seen a lady do the 3 minute wash and tasted it afterward. I don't think it is strong enough to be considered rso, jmo.


 
hi rose, EVERYBODY recommends doing a 3 minute wash. when i googled anything to do with making rso. ALL said 3 minute wash. i think they are ALL copying rick simpsons video and putting their name on it. the chemist, as i said,  said as long as u don't mind a little more chlorophyll in your rso, he asked how it would be administered. i said ingested...   that i would find MORE THC AND CANNABINOIDS WITH A 2hr, 3hr. OR EVEN BETTER AN OVERNIGHT WASH. he appeared VERY smart and informed in this area. this is in direct conflict with everything i have read or watched on this rose. also of conflict was the fact that i froze my second batch of alcohol and weed. he said this inhibited the trics, thc from breaking down during my 3 minute wash. said room temperature is best..

 it was a very interesting few minutes speaking with him. i am gonna listen to him and try a small batch (1 or 2 oz.) and learn if he is correct..

something else of interest i READ is that if a patient does not want or like the high, from taking doses of rso, to take it using as a suppository. said it will work well this way but u will NOT get high. again i read this and not sure if this is corect..


----------



## Rosebud

Myself, not impressed with the three minute wash..


----------



## grass hopper

results back from lab on recook of batch #2...     thc/thca nearly identical. even though it is much thicker, results same. i very much blame the 220 filter i used. the frozen 95 proof and weed did not help either. learning. smaller batches from this point on..


----------



## Keef

GH -- Have U considered one of those "Flower Towers"-- Or a machine like Rose and some others have ?-- Take the guess work out of it !-- Just run it and evaporate !-- I make some fruit brandy and I'm considering making my own alcohol for RSO !--I don't drink anymore but I make good liquor! -- Might have to try my hand at some high test alcohol !--Stuff is expensive even if U buy it by the gallon from some place like organicalcohol.com !--


----------



## Rosebud

http://magicalbutter.refr.cc/8VFKTD8


----------



## grass hopper

following rso instructions, video, my first batch came out great. its when i tried to improve on it, i missed. how much weed and trim can the butter machine hold?? whats a flower tower??


----------



## Dan789

Keef just found your post, on the MJ caps, I use 2 oz. ground decarb'd (30 min @ 240) bud, fill to min level with coconut oil, run machine for 2 hours.  While mixture is still hot/warm then using a large 60 ml syringe to fill size #1 gel caps.  Wife's been using this for a few years for arthritis .  Working good so far.


----------



## umbra

https://skunkpharmresearch.com/decarboxylation/


----------

